# Clean and Clear 3 Step treatment



## beautybybee (Aug 26, 2008)

ok so i have been using the clean and clear 3 step solution for about a month now ive had great results...

belive me i have been breaking out for a whle already and i couldnt find anything to help..im 26 and i hate that im still going through acne problems..ive tried alot of stuff and nothing worked till itried this

its amazing i seen results the first time i used it..i reccomend this to anyone who is haveing the same problem as i am...

just thought i would share this with you

thanks a bunch

❤bee


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! I might try this, my skin sucks lately.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 26, 2008)

ive seen this on tv and it looks really cool and much cheaper than what im using right now (shisedo), i might give it a try.

although im wondering if it dries your skin out or anything.


----------



## beautybybee (Aug 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ive seen this on tv and it looks really cool and much cheaper than what im using right now (shisedo), i might give it a try.
although im wondering if it dries your skin out or anything.

believe it or not it hasnt dried my face out at all...the spot treatment is great and the moisturizer it awsome not to oily and and my makeup still goes on smooth when using this..


----------



## Ashley (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## katey_pie237 (Aug 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *beautybybee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok so i have been using the clean and clear 3 step solution for about a month now ive had great results...
belive me i have been breaking out for a whle already and i couldnt find anything to help..im 26 and i hate that im still going through acne problems..ive tried alot of stuff and nothing worked till itried this

its amazing i seen results the first time i used it..i reccomend this to anyone who is haveing the same problem as i am...

just thought i would share this with you

thanks a bunch

❤bee

hi there,
just to clarify... by the 3 step process do u mean:

1. C&amp;C Facial Wash

2. C&amp;C Oil Controlling Toner

3. C&amp;C Skin Balancing Moisturiser

I started using these as a three step process at night 2 days ago....


----------



## esha (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks! I'm looking into toners and moisturizers and all that good stuff. This would be great since it's not so expensive.

What type of skin do you have?


----------



## -Chelsey- (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks for telling us! I'm gonna have to give it a try, it'll definitely be a cheaper alternative to Proativ.


----------



## beautybybee (Sep 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *esha129* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks! I'm looking into toners and moisturizers and all that good stuff. This would be great since it's not so expensive. 
What type of skin do you have?

i actually have really oily skin here is a review i did on youtube


Originally Posted by *katey_pie237* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi there,
just to clarify... by the 3 step process do u mean:

1. C&amp;C Facial Wash

2. C&amp;C Oil Controlling Toner

3. C&amp;C Skin Balancing Moisturiser

I started using these as a three step process at night 2 days ago....

its clean and clear.

1. facial wash

2.moisturizer

and 3. spot treatment


----------



## beziboy (Sep 15, 2008)

I already finished my first kit and bought another kit.

I always had this bumps on my face and now my face is smooth and clear

for first days it will cause dryness but the upper layer of the skin will peel away for several days, that is normal and then the new skin will come out.

then after a month your skin will adjust and your skin won't be as dry and you won't have acne. It really made a difference to my skin.


----------

